# Porter Cable Compressor Problems



## PTownSubbie (Oct 21, 2009)

Well, my pancake compressor has been leaking every so often lately and now it leaks any time I turn it on. I took the cover off of the compressor. This is shown in the first picture. The leakage is coming from an indentation in the cylinder head. I can see a very small hole in it. Is this like a blow out plug?

Am I screwed and the compressor is trashed or can it be reasonably fixed? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## SonOfMartin (Oct 21, 2009)

I did a quick online search and found this reply (this is not my experience simply cut-n-paste of someone else' comments):

tap on the check valve on the tank (located on the pancake, right side). It may take a few times but it worked for me. If that doesn't work, you'll need to replace it. The check valve is leaking and not exhausting from the top area of the motor. It goes without saying that, thats where the hose is leading to.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Oct 21, 2009)

*Success*

Whew!!! I followed your recommendations that you found and it worked!! I probably have a check valve to clean/replace but I know how to make it work for the time being.

THANKS!!!


----------



## SonOfMartin (Oct 22, 2009)

Fantastic!  I'm glad it worked for you.  

A few months ago I was driving to work and I cut through a neighborhood to save time.  It happened to be trash day.  Sitting at the curb was a nice looking pancake air compressor!  I circled the block and stopped to pick it up.  I couldn't wait to get home to test it.

I got it home and plugged it in.  Nothing - dead.  

I checked wires, electrical plug, took the cover off and started tracing wires to the motor checking for connection when my son walks in and said "Dad, did you check the reset switch"?

I pushed the button and presto - it fired right up.

Been using it ever since!


----------



## PTownSubbie (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice find!! I guess you can't beat that price!!


----------



## GouletPens (Oct 22, 2009)

I have that compressor, and mine leaks, though I figured it was just the shoddy taping I'd done on my overly complicated running of hoses around my shop. I'll have to try this trick too....

A number of years ago I did an install job for a guy who was replacing his surround sound system because his receiver died....he gave it to me for free, paid me for the install. I opened up the casing and found a blown $.50 fuse....I replaced the fuse and it's been going strong for 9 years since and gives me kickin' tunes in my shop every day!!!!


----------



## PTownSubbie (Oct 22, 2009)

GouletPens said:


> I have that compressor, and mine leaks, though I figured it was just the shoddy taping I'd done on my overly complicated running of hoses around my shop. I'll have to try this trick too....


 
Just tap it on the fitting as it comes out of the compressor tank. The higher the pressure in the tank the faster it seats.  I has been working fine for a while now. Several cycles of pressure/no pressure and no leakage.


----------

